# Scion TC bike rack?



## deezy3z (Jan 20, 2009)

Anyone have a TC with a roof rack? I know Yakima makes one, just looking to see if there were any less expensive ones that work just as well if not better. I'm on a budget, but am willing to spend a bit more if there is practical need for some useful features. Although I just need it to get my bike from point A to B. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## SoloRider (Aug 6, 2004)

Yeah, I have one. Yakima works really well. I had to grind 1/4" off of the carriage bolts on the tray to make it so that I could still use the sunroof. Also the fairing is a must, the rack is extremely loud without.



















Just make sure you remember to remove your bike before entering your garage.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## deezy3z (Jan 20, 2009)

Holy crap. Were you bikes okay?! jk. Damn that looks bad. How much was it to fix? 

How much is the Yakima rack? How does it stay on the car like that?


----------



## Byke Dood (Nov 22, 2008)

I have heard this story before but it looks worse than it sounds :-(


----------



## SoloRider (Aug 6, 2004)

deezy3z said:


> Holy crap. Were you bikes okay?! jk. Damn that looks bad. How much was it to fix?
> 
> How much is the Yakima rack? How does it stay on the car like that?


My bike came out unscathed and so did the rack. The car however went into the shop for three weeks to the tune of $3600. The rack uses Q-clips to stay on the car, they clamp the body above the door. It's been quite a while since I've priced out the whole setup because I've had it for about ten years or so and only buy the parts I need when I get a new car, but if I remember correctly it's in the neighborhood of about $400 or so.


----------



## BLUEMEANIE (Jan 28, 2009)

Got one on my tC too. Got the whole thing on scionlife.com for about $150 shipped ... had to get new keys for it tho.

To get the sunroof to work I had to:

Replace the faring bolts with 2" x 5/16 carriage bolts and use regular nuts in place of the wing nuts

Replace the rear rack bolts with 2.5" x 5/16 carriage bolts I was able to use the wing nuts. For maximum clearance position the wing nuts perpendicular to the car when fully tightened.

I now have about an inch and a half of clearance with the roof fully opened and no problems with it touching while it is opening.


----------



## deezy3z (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice rs1 lip. Looks like Yakima is the way to go. How easy is it to get it on/off the car? What "keys" come with with rack?


----------



## BLUEMEANIE (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks!

The keys are for the Q-towers and the fork mounts (same key for everything). Not sure if they come with or you have to order the sks lock cores separately. Either way you can get them after. Mine had em on the towers but not the fork mounts. Three towers were locked one was unlocked but the seller lost the keys. I used a master key from REI and popped the unlocked core out then bought a two pack of cores with a new set of keys that matched the existing core's serial number (there's only so many different key versions). The locks are super cheap and 100% worth it imo.

The rack is super easy to take off (I take it off every winter and store it in the basement fully assembled hanging on the wall). Just unlock and unclip all four towers and lift it off. 
Putting it on is a tad more difficult and will take two people to guide the opposite side on with out scratching the car. I've done it by myself tho by putting a towel on the opposite side so the clips don't land directly on the paint. Then I latch down the side I'm on and pull the towel before I latch down the opposite side. 
5min to remove and store and maybe 10 to reinstall and position perfectly.

I also use pieces of inner tube under the clips so they don't scratch the paint (there's rubber already on the Q-tower feet).


The only Issue I have with the sunroof is when I use the wheel carriers they hang down a tad lower and some times the sunroof hits. They end up vibrating super bad anyways, to the point I feel like I might loose a front wheel, so I don't use them too often. Mine also don't have that rubber thing at the bottom that keeps the wheel from spinning.


----------



## deezy3z (Jan 20, 2009)

anyone know what size cross bars i would need to fit the TC? I found a used one on craigslist and it is 48 inches, not sure if this is long enough or not. the seller also claims that he lost the keys, guess i'll have to buy new ones too. thanks bluemeanie!


----------



## SoloRider (Aug 6, 2004)

Yakima says you need 58" bars but don't believe it. 48" bars will fit just fine.


----------



## qkkqc (Aug 10, 2008)

does Saris bone work with tc's?


----------



## masan (Apr 15, 2009)

BLUEMEANIE said:


>


What fork rack are you using? And how are you liking it?


----------



## SoloRider (Aug 6, 2004)

masan said:


> What fork rack are you using? And how are you liking it?


Those are the old steelheads, I used to have them way back in the day, they work great unless you have discs that don't clear tray.


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

SoloRider said:


> Yeah, I have one. Yakima works really well. I had to grind 1/4" off of the carriage bolts on the tray to make it so that I could still use the sunroof. Also the fairing is a must, the rack is extremely loud without.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

DAM!!!! :nono: :madman: That sux!!


----------



## trenton2345 (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice rs1 lip. Looks like Yakima is the way to go. How easy is it to get it on/off the car? What "keys" come with with rack?
____________________________
the machine


----------

